# oberon cover and M-edge Eluminator touch light?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm REALLY tempted by the new m-edge e-luminator touch light (though i'm waiting for the graphite version) has anyone tried using this light with an oberon cover?  if so does it work well?


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Our cases are not made for medge lights. They have a slot for their device. We do not


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

M-edge posted on Facebook yesterday that their new light is available now in Graphite.  And it's true they are made for M-edge covers because of the slot, but I use mine all the time with a non M-edge cover that has corner straps, I just slip the light in between the Kindle and the cover and it works.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm using the M-Edge e-Luminator 2 with an Oberon cover, and it works out well. The four corner straps hold the Kindle so tightly against the Oberon cover that it easily keeps the light from slipping. In looking at the Touch version of the light, the only difference I see is the plastic clip thingy is a little shorter than the one I'm using; however, I don't think that would make any difference.


----------



## Alicia P (Jan 13, 2011)

On the new touch M-Edge light the part that slips in the pocket on M-Edge covers is now a paperclip style so it can be used with other covers or slid on the cover of a DTB. I think what the OP is asking is if anyone has tried to slide onto an Oberon cover or is the leather to thick??


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Alicia P said:


> On the new touch M-Edge light the part that slips in the pocket on M-Edge covers is now a paperclip style so it can be used with other covers or slid on the cover of a DTB. I think what the OP is asking is if anyone has tried to slide onto an Oberon cover or is the leather to thick??


exactly what I'm trying to find out... thx for clarifying for me...its been a rough week and I'm exausted and maybe not clear enough


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I use my e-Illuminator light with my oberon cover. Best light I've tried. M-edge states that the new lights fit into the current slots in their cases. So my guess is that if the old e-Luminator lights fit into the m-edge slots, and those old lights fit the Oberon, then the new lights that fit the same slots will also fit the oberon.

Here's the older style being used with my Oberon:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my e-Luminator to arrive but I was wondering if any of you use the touch/oberon combination specifically and how it works out for you? (I'm also a little anxious that the Touch might have issues with accidentally powering on when it's inside the bag as touch devices sometimes do. Did that happen to any of you?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Feylamia said:


> I'm still waiting for my e-Luminator to arrive but I was wondering if any of you use the touch/oberon combination specifically and how it works out for you? (I'm also a little anxious that the Touch might have issues with accidentally powering on when it's inside the bag as touch devices sometimes do. Did that happen to any of you?


The touch function on our light should not activate while inside a bag. It is actually a capacitive touch switch and it directly reacts to the moisture (electrolytes) found on your skin. If you want to see a cool example of capacitive touch in action, check out this video:


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Cheers, Jaime.  I asked because I heard of some regular table lamps were defective and actually turned on without any touch whatsoever or because a fly landed on them.    That'd be mighty annoying in a Kindle light.


----------

